# Bearing housings on gm1000



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi guys. Working on a reel replacement. Not too bad so far. Got the drive pulley off no problem. I'm stuck on the bearing housings. I have the grease fittings off and trying to get them through the frame to drop the reel. Any suggestions? Pry bar isnt doing it for me.

Do I need a bearing pulling tool?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

It's just the left hand side (non drive side with the threaded part of the reel) that is giving me all sorts of issues.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Page 7-19 should help.

https://media.toro.com/servicemanuals/96889sl.pdf


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank. I've been using the service manual through the whole process. Step 10 is pretty vague to me. I get what to do, just don't know how.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

It looks from the photos like the bearing housing sticks out past the frame? Would a piece of 2x4 and a mallet not be applicable here?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

The bearing housing is out of the frame, but the bearing is stuck to the part of the reel that goes through the center, as seen in the last pic. I got a puller. Hoping that works.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Dlux4life said:


> The bearing housing is out of the frame, but the bearing is stuck to the part of the reel that goes through the center, as seen in the last pic. I got a puller. Hoping that works.


A big socket or cut a piece of wood round to fit in the hole would work there as well.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

The puller isn't moving this thing at all. I don't think heat will work because I feel like there are plastic or rubber pieces in the bearing.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

The puller isn't working because all you're doing there is pushing the shaft one way and the housing the other. You're not actually pulling the housing out of the unit. I would find a way to tap the bearing from the inside while avoiding hitting the shaft, hence a big socket or cut a piece of wood to fit.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> The puller isn't working because all you're doing there is pushing the shaft one way and the housing the other. You're not actually pulling the housing out of the unit. I would find a way to tap the bearing from the inside while avoiding hitting the shaft, hence a big socket or cut a piece of wood to fit.


That's what I am trying to do tho. Separate the housing from the shaft. I can't keep pulling the housing through, because the reel (which is the shaft) is stuck to the bearing in the housing. The reel ends up hitting the inside of the frame.

The reel is connected to the shaft and stuck to the housing and preventing me from pulling the housing through.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

My mistake, I misread the direction, had to go back further.

According to the directions in step 6 you needed to remove the pulley and drive assembly before proceeding to trying to remove the bearing housings. I'm assuming that shaft that is sticking out is part of the bearing and drive assembly from what I can see in Fig 39.

Am I reading it wrong, or did you need to get that shaft out of the way first, before trying to pull the housing in step 10?

If that is off and it's just the shaft, do you have enough wiggle room to push the housing back in, tighten the screws a few turns and a safe spot to attempt to pry bar the reel a little from the inside?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Amoo316..you're awesome for trying to help me through this. Thank you. The drive assembly and pulley was taken off already. This is the bearing housing on the other side of the mower. I have the bearing housing on that side off.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

And I tried using a pry bar before I took the other bearing housing off. In trying to remove the side that is stuck, the other side popped off nice and easy.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah sorry man, not familiar with the machine at all, just kinda decent with ******* fixes when things go wrong. With where you are at, my next step would be to put the screws back in the bearing housing, get a 4x4 and a 4lb and start whacking the shaft from the outside. Maybe that in combination with some penetrating lube and the puller a few times would be enough to loosen things to remove them.

One of those people with lots of experience with 20 min projects that turn into 2 hour marathons because crap like this happens and you have to figure out ways around them.

Edit: If the shaft is indeed part of the reel, and some brute force on wood can't get it unstuck, heating the housing might work as might hitting the reel from the inside with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

If you are worried that using heat will damage the bearing, well, replacing the bearing would be good to do anyways from a maintenance perspective.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Bam!!! Got it!!! Victory!!! Beers on me!!! Wooooooooo!!!! Leverage for the win on this one folks!

:nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :bandit: :nod: :bandit: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

did you hit it with your purse? J/K

NICE JOB!!!! I destroyed a 10 blade mclane reel by snapping the sprocket off at one point. I'm glad you got it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah that's the worst part I think. More so since you wanted to save the bearings and seals I assume.

Should be smooooooth sailing now, I bet you get it back running in under and hour after getting the reel out.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Dlux4life said:


> Bam!!! Got it!!! Victory!!! Beers on me!!! Wooooooooo!!!! Leverage for the win on this one folks!
> 
> :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :nod: :nod: :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :bandit: :nod: :bandit: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nice dude, what ended up being the magic combination?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Done!!! Just broke one of my front roller brackets tho. Don't get to mow tomorrow. Aghghggggggghhh. Still need back lap the new knife and reel. I'm not the most mechanically inclined, so I'm damn proud of this. Thank you for everyone's help with this.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> Dlux4life said:
> 
> 
> > Bam!!! Got it!!! Victory!!! Beers on me!!! Wooooooooo!!!! Leverage for the win on this one folks!
> ...


A 4 foot pipe at the end of my ratchet on the puller. I needed more leverage. I was afraid of damaging the bearing, but it went really smoothly once I got the leverage on the puller I needed.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Dlux4life said:


> A 4 foot pipe at the end of my ratchet on the puller. I needed more leverage. I was afraid of damaging the bearing, but it went really smoothly once I got the leverage on the puller I needed.


I'm assuming you're trying to reuse the old bearings as opposed to just replacing them while you already have it apart?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> Dlux4life said:
> 
> 
> > A 4 foot pipe at the end of my ratchet on the puller. I needed more leverage. I was afraid of damaging the bearing, but it went really smoothly once I got the leverage on the puller I needed.
> ...


Yea. They were just rebuilt this spring by my mechanic when he replaced the reel and bed knife. I'm going to add some more grease in the housings when I get a chance.

I did this because I ran in to a rock and messed it all up pretty bad, hence the new reel and knife. My mechanic is an hour away and is $70 an hour. It isn't the money, bc he would get this done in an hour or two. It's the time to hook up the trailer to my car and drive 2 hours round trip multiple times.

I figure if you have one of these machines, you need to know how it works and how to fix it. It's a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Dlux4life said:


> I figure if you have one of these machines, you need to know how it works and how to fix it. It's a lot cheaper that way.


I whole-hardheartedly agree with this.

Older neighbor and I do a TON of engine rebuilds, carb cleainings, random mechanical stuff for farmers in the neighborhood. He was an aircraft mechanic in the AF, I was an electrician in the Navy. We've got both ends covered and teach each other a lot.

Tonight we had a JD 757 ZT in the shop only running on 1 cylinder. Put the compression gauge on it, 35lbs. Pull the valve cover and both connecting rods are bent. Pull the heads and no sign of damage anywhere.

My point is, over the last 9-10 years ago we've worked on probably 30-40 different pieces of equipment, from simple things like carb cleanings to more advanced things like replacing pistons. He's 78, I'm 39, obviously he has taken the time to pass on much of his knowledge to me, but I've also been a willing and attentive learner.

When we moved in 11 years ago our push mower wouldn't start and I asked him to take a look at it and it was a simple carb cleaning. In the 11 years since then, I'm now doing most of the work on our projects together and he teaches me and gives me little helpful hints and tips when I have questions.

There honestly isn't a price I could put on the knowledge and experienced I've gained working on stuff with him in his shop for the last 10 years. Doesn't hurt I got a best friend out of the deal either. I find it really hard to put a price on knowing how to fix 99% of all my own shit. Situations like yours today, while frustrating, are one of the many learning situations I've been in over the years. Sometimes you just need a BF Hammer or a BF Pipe and need to go to town. Learning when and where that is appropriate is key.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> Sometimes you just need a BF Hammer or a BF Pipe and need to go to town. Learning when and where that is appropriate is key.


True words. The BF pipe worked great yesterday. Don't know if I know exactly when to use it or not. But again, thank you for the help!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Dlux4life said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes you just need a BF Hammer or a BF Pipe and need to go to town. Learning when and where that is appropriate is key.
> ...


Good rule of thumb is don't use BF helpers on anything aluminum, usually safe to use on steel.


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

Backlapped…with 80 then 120. Reel to bed knife set. Height set to .7".

Ready to MOW THAT GRASS BABBYYYYYYYY

:bandit: :ugeek:  :ugeek: :bandit: :ugeek: :ugeek: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :ugeek: :bandit: :bandit: :bandit:  :mrgreen:     :nod: :bandit: :ugeek:


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

What finally worked getting it off?


----------



## Dlux4life (Oct 10, 2020)

A puller tool and a ratchet with a 4 foot pipe at the end for leverage. I wanted to reuse the bearings so I was nervous about messing them up.


----------

